# English speaking gamers in Budapest?



## Oren (Jun 26, 2002)

I've been living in Budapest for 6 months now, and still I can't find any English speaking gamers to play with. I'm mainly interested in 3rd Edition D&D, but almost any other roleplaying game will be fine with me at this stage... MUST PLAY... MUST...

Anybody out there? I mean, I'm going to finish Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance and Final Fantasy X on my PS2 soon, so I'm going to be really bored...

Thanks for understanding 

Oren.


----------



## Oren (Jul 9, 2002)

Well I've finished Dark Alliance, and I'm stuck somewhere on FFX, so it's high time for me to start playing D&D. I can be a player, and I make quite a good DM (I used to DM 95% of the time). And did I tell you I MUST PLAY?

Segítség!!!


----------

